# Youtube not working since last week!



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I rarely post but I feel like I know you all. And I am hoping someone can come DOWN to my level in terms of explaining things to help me fix this issue with youtube. I usually watch it every day but starting last week with the new adobe flash version that has to be downloaded my videos won't play.

It keeps saying I need to install it. I have!! I have googled and found others with this issue, followed the solutions ( going to internet options, enabling script, java, etc) uninstalling, restarting, re-installing, on and on, over and over. It just won't work.

Someone even said type in youtube.com instead of the www before but as soon as you click on a video the url ( syntax?) changes so that won't help. 

I'm about to pull my hair out. I miss youtube :help:

Has anyone else got a clue what I could do. There must be a conflict somewhere .. I have a windows vista I think 32 bit and keep it updated if that helps... 

TIA if anyone has an idea... I feel like hitting this computer with a big hammer but I know that I couldn't go buy another one lol 

Why do they always change up something just when I get it to working? This happens over and over with stuff on the computer. Seems like I spend half the computer life trying to figure out how to keep it running  !!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is to try a different browser and see if that helps. I have the latest version of adobe flash on my pc, but it works differently in the different browsers.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its your computers way of tell you to get up and do something  j/k


Just a thought here, have you rebooted since you installed the new software?


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

is this an xp or vista machine?

what version of internet explorer are you running (7,8)?

let us know these details and we can give you a better idea and instructions on where to start.

just a few thoughts from what we know so far


you might try resetting internet explorer (or running it without addons)

if it was working a week ago and it isn't now you might try doing a system restore.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Boy was I surprised, here I had read that I had to download some special software to view and run YouTube on this new IMAC, and by golly I don't, as it is already on the upper bar all set to click on~! And it does work. COOL


----------



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

Sorry for the late response... anyway, it's a vista ultimate I believe, IE 8 , Toshiba with I believe 2 gigs of RAM.. of whatever that is called. I am no computer geek, all I know how to do is surf, and some minor things that anyone can do. 

Took it to a computer guy but I must add before I tell you what he said, he didn't even know what youtube was, and seemed very focused on selling me on the idea of upgrading. Which I understand my computer may need upgrading ( it's about 3 years old or a little more) but geez, I'm sure other people are using youtube with no problems. 

So he went thru basicaly everything I had.. deleting it all, reinstalling, checking for java script enabled, updating java.... 

It actually worked for like five minutes b/c I was sitting there with him and said let me try clicking random videos to see if it's fixed. Then it stopped working.. * Sigh*

I can get it to work now on occasion only by choosing video, then getting the "install adobe flash message" . Then I hit "back" and clear out history and go click same video again and it works?? 

I give up.. it's crazy. I love youtube, but clearly it don't love me anymore :-( 

Thanks guys, for anyone who's read. I was just curious if anyone else was having issues, but it looks like it's just my computer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

home~girl said:


> Took it to a computer guy but I must add before I tell you what he said, he didn't even know what youtube was,


You're kidding!  I can't imagine a techy person not knowing about youtube.


----------



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

ladycat said:


> You're kidding!  I can't imagine a techy person not knowing about youtube.


Yes that is when I decided he wasn't going to actually do any upgrading, I stuck with him the whole time he was messing with it and politely paid him a small amount he charged and left! lol


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

it sounds like there maybe an issue with one of your addons.. perhaps a botched flash install.

give this a try

in Internet explorer hit alt to bring up the menu

select tools menu --> manage addons --> enable or disable addons

select the dropdown box from right of "show" and select "addons currently loaded in internet explore"

disable each addon except flash

if it works then you know its one of the other plugins causing the issue.


now what you'll need to do is start turning them back on individually and testing youtube after turning each one one

when it stops working you have found the troubled addon. which you can then either remove or just disable.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

home~girl said:


> Took it to a computer guy but I must add before I tell you what he said, he didn't even know what youtube was, and seemed very focused on selling me on the idea of upgrading. .


Run, don't walk, from a tech guy doesn't know what youtube is.

Try doing a system restore from a point in time from when it was working. (Ask us if you need help doing this)


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, don't feel alone, home~girl. I also just installed the "latest" version of Adobe Flash player (using Win98se, Firefox, and dial-up), and I now occasionally will get messages on pages saying "missing plug-in". I also went to youtube and it is giving the same complaint you are getting: old version of Adobe Flash player, or java script is turned off. I'm fairly competent with computers, and I know Java and Javascript are enabled, and I've attempted to download the latest, greatest Flash player available (for my antique system). Twice.

The bug seems to be with the flash player install program. It doesn't seem likely being an hardware or other software conflict being as our two systems are so different.


----------

